# Customer's Props Finished! Video!



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Well I posted a while ago that I was building custom props for the Reaper's Realm Haunted House in Northern Indiana. Well after waiting 3 weeks for the controllers to come in from fright props (bad customer service I might add..) I finally got all 4 props completed. He's coming down friday to get them, but before I stored them away, I took some video to show you all. Here's video clips of all the props in action!

Grave Grabber Zombie

Bang :: 100_2300.flv video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/100_2300

Hopping Barrel

Bang :: 100_2301.flv video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/100_2301

Thrashing Coffin

Bang :: 100_2299.flv video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@AMEPA[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/100_2299

Animated Obelisk

Bang :: 100_2298.flv video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/100_2298

Enjoy, hope this gives some of you differnt ideas


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

all nice props dark..
yeah you can see the mist now in your obelisk..cool


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

WOW Mike those are really great props. How do you get your mister to work ? I cant seem to ever get mine to work like the one you just put together

Jim


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks! The mister actually works alot better with out wind, duh.

After messing around with differnt mister set up's, I've found a cheap and easy method.. Harbor freight 8$ Gravity feed paint guns. Just have to get 1/4" hose fittings and your good to go.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow from me too!....Nice


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice props. Ive never seen the barrel before. They all look great.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

DarkShadows said:


> Thanks! The mister actually works alot better with out wind, duh.
> 
> After messing around with differnt mister set up's, I've found a cheap and easy method.. Harbor freight 8$ Gravity feed paint guns. Just have to get 1/4" hose fittings and your good to go.


Can you give any more detailed info on the mister set up? Also, how'd you work out the controls for the obelisk? I'd like to have a prop sit up, then spit.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay welll I want a how to on your mister I LOVED IT!! Great job too bad you are selling them, but good money in your pocket.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I just posted a small write up on the modified gun spitter HERE!
Oh yeah, I would of loved to keep these but the money was just too good to pass up.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

All those props are pretty freakin' cool!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice collection of props there.


----------

